# Happy Thanksgiving to all of my UWN "Family"



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

May you all be surrounded by your wonderful familys and good food this day.


... and to those whom find themselves away from family and currently deployed in the name of our great nation, may you know our thoughts and prayers of a safe return are with you. 

God Bless


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

And the same to you Longgun! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

